# Which is the best protein supplement for losing body fat?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2018)

Fat loss isn?t actually so much about supplements or one single food, but your overall nutritional profile. I?d recommend having a look at my blog TURN where you?ll find the nutrition basics series and soon the exercise basics series (starting in September) for fat loss and physique enhancement. For more in on protein supplements have a look at the post ?Protein?. That?s probably the information you?re seeking. I?d be glad if that helps. Thanks!


----------

